
Google, It's not search but ads - yubrew
http://yubrew.blogspot.com/2007/06/google-its-not-search-but-ads.html
======
donna
Will Google stay focused on it's foundation of a clean design for the user's
searching experience? Or, will Google loose sight of the user and become a
page of cluttered advertisement? Hmmm...

------
ivan
So suggest yubrew how such giant company like Google is, should generate
income and provide all its services (very good services imho) for free in the
same time.

~~~
yubrew
My implication was that nearly all (99%) of their multi-billion dollar
revenues and profits come from advertising, and that there is still plenty of
room to innovate in the realm of contextual and behavioral advertising.

Google's massive revenues are due to innovations with online advertising, not
with providing good web services. And this will most likely not change.

------
jgamman
wasn't this blindingly obvious? eyeball time matters because people who have
stuff to sell need people who wish to buy. search/email/maps... are just ways
of making your net-billboard the first one people see. finally people are
being 'paid' to receive advertising.

